# zweiter Monitor an Intel iMac



## rsspider (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Haette dieses Thema auch im Windows- oder Hardwarebereich eroeffnen koennen
aber es geht ja um einen Mac und Mac OS fand ich naheliegender.  

Ich brauche undeingt mehr Platz fuer Cinema4D. Meine Lizenz laeuft leider nur auf Windows, obwohls eigentlich auch unter Mac OS laufen sollte. Liegt wohl am Duo Core Chip. Keine Ahnung.   Musste ich also doch wieder auf WinXP zurueck greifen bis ich wieder fluessig bin um eine neure Version zu holen.(siehe Sig.) 
Aber zurueck zu mehr Platz. Hab das Cinema Display 20" ins Auge gefasst um meine Arbeitsflaech zu vergroessern. Nun moechte ich wissen ob das ganze auch unter WinXP unterstuetz wird und nicht nur ein Duplicat auf dem zweiten Screen ausgegeben wird.
Bin immer noch am googlen. Aber nirgens geht jemand konkret darauf ein. 
Also wenn jemand was weiss, einen Link gefunden hat oder sogar eigene Erfahrung gemacht hat, bitte lasst es mich wissen.


Danke
Ronny


----------



## Erpel (31. Juli 2006)

Also:
Die Apple CinemaDisplays sind vollwertige PC-Monitore und an jeder Grafikkarte mit DVI-Ausgang zu betreiben.
Und auch Windows unterstützt schon seit einiger Zeit das erweitern der Arbeitsfläche auf zusätzliche Monitore.
Das einzige Problem was überhaupt sein könnte ist, dass der Treiber den Apple für die Grafikhardware des iMac Core Duo bereitstellt das nicht unterstüzt, aber das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Wenn du sicher gehen möchtest Teste es doch vorher mit einem beliebigen alten PC-Monitor

Gruß Philipp


----------



## matt1987 (5. Mai 2007)

Hey.. 

also ich hab an meinem Macbook Pro (15"), was ja bekanntlich einen Intel Core hat, noch einen 19 Zoller CRT Monitor. 

Generell kann man bis zu zwei externe anschliessen, davon darf höchstens einer 30 Zoll sein. Hast du die bessere Variante (17") oder einen anderen iMac, dann kanns sogar sein, dass du zwei 30er anschliessen kannst.

Viele Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Beppone (12. Mai 2007)

Tach,

es geht ja wohl nicht darum, einen Zweitmonitor an einem mac zu betreiben, das geht natürlich, wir hatten schon 3 Monitore an einem Mac...

Sondern um einen Zweitmonitor an einem Mac, auf dem XP über Bootcamp läuft - hab ich das so richtig verstanden?

Wie auch immer, ein Kollege hat ein MacBook Pro mit 2. Monitor, betreibt auch XP mit Bootcamp (heißt ja "Umerziehungslager", finde ich sehr passend ) und es läuft so gut, wie es eben unter Win laufen kann..

Grüße und gute Besserung


----------



## trimax (30. September 2007)

Hallo Zusammen und hallo Beppone
Genau das (2. Monitor auf einem Mac, der über XP und Bootcamp läuft) versuche ich seit Monaten zum Laufen zu bringen. Funktioniert einwandfrei auf Max OS X und bei Windows bis und mit Booten dann "no input signal".
Habe auf Einstellungen unter Anzeige alles versucht, ohne Erfolg. Mein Verdacht ist, dass da ein Treiber fehlt.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Vielen Dank!

Viele Grüsse
Max


----------

